# Code Upgrade



## Arnaud jorissen (Sep 23, 2018)

Hello could anyone help me with a list of code upgrade of the 1992 code till this years code?
I’m reconstruction a house that have been damaged by a tornado I can still claim the insurance for code upgrade.
I’m telling the GC that preslobe is a code upgrade he doesn’t know it.
so if anyone how can give me a detailed list of all the upgrade between the years that would help me a lot.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 23, 2018)

To what code today?  What code is legally enforced in your jurisdiction?


----------



## fatboy (Sep 23, 2018)

That's a tall order my friend..........what was the code being enforced in 1992? 

What is "preslobe"??


----------



## Arnaud jorissen (Sep 23, 2018)

jar546 said:


> To what code today?  What code is legally enforced in your jurisdiction?


I think it’s IBC 2012


----------



## Arnaud jorissen (Sep 23, 2018)

fatboy said:


> That's a tall order my friend..........what was the code being enforced in 1992?
> 
> What is "preslobe"??


Preslope I mean the shower pan liner needs to be on top of a pre slope sandmix. 
So any leak between tile will still run to the drain.


----------



## ICE (Sep 23, 2018)

The pan must slope 1/4” per foot ever since shower pans were invented.  Code cycle is irrelevant.


----------



## Arnaud jorissen (Sep 23, 2018)

ICE said:


> The pan must slope 1/4” per foot ever since shower pans were invented.  Code cycle is irrelevant.


When was that?
There must be code upgrade in plumbing too sins 1992 and the IBC 2012


----------



## ICE (Sep 23, 2018)

So if I understand your dilemma, you have hired a contractor that wants to build a shower stall with a pan that has no slope to the drain unless you can provide a code from when the original house was built, or later, that has a code which requires a slope for a shower pan.

I find several flat pans each year.  Or with 1/16" slope.  Perhaps a dozen.  Anytime the question is raised, the answer is readily available.  Google it for the contractor.  Another thing that you mentioned is the sand mix slope.  If you mean cement and sand you're heading in the right direction.  That can be found on the internet as well.

The code has always required everything to be built per the manufacturers instructions.  If the pan you are dealing with is a rubber membrane there is plenty of instructions and a lot to consider.  

If the pan is built-up tar, the code has all the instruction needed.   Either way the time frame issue is moot.  It is being built today.....the current code applies.....if you have one at all you should find it and the contractor shall apply it. 

As an aside, it seems to me that the contractor bears close scrutiny.  If there is a building dept. where you are, talking with them is a good idea.


----------



## Arnaud jorissen (Sep 23, 2018)

fatboy said:


> That's a tall order my friend..........what was the code being enforced in 1992?
> 
> What is "preslobe"??


That is a vague what was code in 1992 nobody can really tell.

Preslope I means prepitch under the pan liner.

And any code what you can think of that have changed after 92


----------



## tmurray (Sep 24, 2018)

So your contractor doesn't know the code?


----------



## Arnaud jorissen (Sep 24, 2018)

tmurray said:


> So your contractor doesn't know the code?


Not what the upgrade are between IBC1992 and IBC2012

And I have been paid in my claim for what it was in 92 not for the upgrades so if you can tell me what upgrades there are in that time period I could claim those still


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 25, 2018)

You have posted this under plumbing but indicate the whole building was leveled, correct?
If so, then you should have posted this under existing buildings and our code expert would have seen it and responded.
If your policy includes code upgrades that is good, you can also check the code library of your local building dept and begin turning pages as there are many revisions that have occurred between 1992 and 2012.


----------



## Arnaud jorissen (Sep 25, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> You have posted this under plumbing but indicate the whole building was leveled, correct?
> If so, then you should have posted this under existing buildings and our code expert would have seen it and responded.
> If your policy includes code upgrades that is good, you can also check the code library of your local building dept and begin turning pages as there are many revisions that have occurred between 1992 and 2012.


Thanks for your reply, 
I believe the GC I have hired to find out for these code upgrades have a hard time.
The city of Rowlett TX doesn’t have a library and the chief inspector is not aware of code between these years.
Do I still need to repost this under existing building ?


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 25, 2018)

If you want the answers you seek, how large is Rowlett?


----------



## classicT (Sep 26, 2018)

The number of changes that may or may not affect you are beyond the capacity of this forum to list.

Have your contractor provide two quotes - 1) Like for like replacement; 2)New installation to meet minimum code requirements. The delta between the two quotes should suffice your insurance companies requirements, if not, they are out to keep your money in their pockets.

Something to keep in mind here, the code has and always will be a bare minimum standard. You can and should do more than what the code requires in most circumstances.


----------



## HForester (Sep 27, 2018)

ICE is correct in everything he is saying. Allow me to illustrate the simple legwork to show how you find out what the current codes of Rowlett are (and what you have to build to for any new construction).  Even if you have only ripped out an old shower and are installing a replacement shower, this work is new construction. Mostly (I'll explain later), _it doesn't matter what was there in the past. _If the contractor is legitimate and will be obtaining a city permit for the work to be performed, he is bound the conditions of the permit to do the work in accordance with the current city codes. 

The internet is a huge tool these days. Start by visiting the City of Rowlett, TX website. Using the search tool on the City's website, look for "adopted building codes". In the results, click the first entry which takes you to:

https://www.ci.rowlett.tx.us/882/Adopted-Codes

Behold!   Building Codes is the first in the list. Assuming this discussion is about a single family home, the adopted code is the 2012 International Residential Code . You will notice that there is a link to local amendments to the code. Click on the link to display (and print out if you wish) the amendments...they might alter sections of the code you will be looking at. 

The I-Codes (editions 2009 through 2018) can be viewed free of charge on ICC's website (www.iccsafe.org). Simply go to the Public Access tab in the upper right corner of the webpage and follow through from there. There is no excuse for anybody (including the contractor) to say they don't know what the code is.  

The applicable section is Shower Receptors, Section P2709. (Note that the City's amendments does not alter Section P2709).  Specific to the installation of liners, Seciton P2709.3 applies. The liner must be sloped 1/4 inch vertical per horizontal foot.  There are numerous other shower receptor construction details and requirements within Section P2709.  Also, note other shower compartment requirements in Section P2708.  LINER LEAK TESTING REQUIRED: See Section P2503.6.

Now, I'll explain my comment: "Mostly, _it doesn't matter what was there in the past."  _A simple example is where an existing shower doesn't comply with the minimum dimensional requirements in Section P2708 and there isn't any other structural re-configuration happening in conjunction with the shower reconstruction _and_ it isn't easily possible to make the shower dimensions comply.  In other words, provided that the new shower will not be any smaller than what is it was before the new work, a code official usually understands that issue doesn't cause the work to expand in scope. However, this doesn't mean that a non-compliant shower (under the codes that were in effect in 1992, the year of original construction) will be acceptable to the code official. This is why the local code official is involved.... to make such judgement calls in light of special circumstances he sees for the project.  BUT, 1992 construction is recent enough that an original shower that was built-to-code then, _should_ have dimensions that will comply with the 2012 IRC. Measure the existing compartment to determine if you will have an issue.

There are may other details addressed by the 2012 IRC such as shower controls, wall construction, etc. Review the current code to determine the requirements.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 27, 2018)

"nice" job "H"


----------



## HForester (Sep 28, 2018)

Rather than give a fish to a hungry man, teach the man how to fish. Thanks!


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 28, 2018)

Nice, chum also works too (smiling) though it takes a while to clean your hands afterword.


----------

